# Advanced focus training, shooting and lighting matches



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

After you've mastered cutting cards and blowing up marbles... the next stage in your accuracy evolution could be shooting and lighting strike anywhere matches.
Penley makes a pretty good match for this purpose... but I've had reports of the light tipped green colored Diamond brand strike anywhere's working okay too.
To increase your odds of striking the match angle it towards you a little and just so barely scrape the white with your shot. Using light weight ammo at around 200 fps or slower helps a little as well as making sure your matches are as dry as possible too.... a blow dryer works well for this purpose, but I've heard tell some guys drying them in an oven at a low temperature also.
The way I first started lighting matches was by placing them in a large pony clamp and angling them towards me by about 5 degrees. Once I was able to strike those fairly consistently, I went to the upside down suspended shot, then a smaller clamp and then setting it all in motion before moving further and further away.

There's a very old yet very true saying that applies.... "if you're not growing then you're dying."
It's my opinion that's kind of like how you should view your journey into the world of the slingshot... if you're not getting better and achieving more and more, whether it be in your shooting, building or knowledge then your interest will stagnate and die.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I gave it a shot earlier- 30 or so attempts, knocked the tip off 1 match. I'll post video tomorrow. I was surprised with myself! No broken matches!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Focus training is a great way to practice and improve. I'm not ready for popping matches just yet but what I've been doing is shooting at my teaspoon spinner target from 25yds. Lots of misses but some hits too. At first small targets seem impossible but as you practice on them it becomes easier and then regular targets start to look huge.
I want my accuracy and consistency to improve and focus training seems to be the way to do it.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

here's my hack at it at 10m. ffwd to 3:20 for the best effort i put up. i'll give it another hundred shots this afternoon. done with the covert hunter prototype and TBG 25/20mm rayshot 5/8" pouch. diamond green tips in the drizzles. match scratch 

just knocked the white off.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Exactly.
You want to be able to hit small targets from respectible distances? Then practice shooting at very small targets from further and further distances. It will improve your focus and your confidence.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Last spring hitting a can at 10m was a daunting prospect for me, this spring 25yds is the goal.
After pracricing a bunch the can already looks alot bigger and I was scoring some good strings of hits on my teaspoon at 20m (22yd) too.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello Master Bill

awesome video and tips to improve.
thank you very much.
cheers


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

M_J said:


> Focus training is a great way to practice and improve. I'm not ready for popping matches just yet but what I've been doing is shooting at my teaspoon spinner target from 25yds. Lots of misses but some hits too. At first small targets seem impossible but as you practice on them it becomes easier and then regular targets start to look huge.
> I want my accuracy and consistency to improve and focus training seems to be the way to do it.


"Aim Small, Hit Small"!!!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

match smoking My best attempt so far 1:35


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent PopShot, Excellent!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I seem to find that aiming at a smaller target, or focus point really helps,.. for ex, when I'm shooting cans at 20m, ill focus on say the barcode, or a trademark, not the entire can as a whole, somehow the hand eye coordination must zone in somehow..really work with me..


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

For very far away targets sometimes I'll put a neon pink or orange 1" diameter sticker on the center to help funnel my focus.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice ... good shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

